# 114 Piece Segmented Pen



## KnotBoard (Sep 5, 2017)

Hi, I'm a new kid here and just wanted to show one of my segmented pens that I made. I started making pens in 2014 and have really enjoyed it.

Here is the list of woods that I used:
Wenge
Walnut
Mesquite
Purple Heart
Ebony
Cherry
Red Heart
Blonde Hickory
Mahogany
Maple
Cocobolo
Padauk
Bubinga



Thanks for looking! C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 9 | Way Cool 7


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 5, 2017)

Wow that is phenomenal! Fantastic job

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Karl_99 (Sep 5, 2017)

Awesome job!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Sep 5, 2017)

Bet a lot of work and patience went into that. Nice job.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KnotBoard (Sep 5, 2017)

Karl_99 said:


> Awesome job!


Thank you! I've also seen some of your amazing pens before.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 5, 2017)

That's a crazy cool pen! 

The photos are great also! Did you upload them directly to the site or use a third party photo host? Hopefully you loaded them directly... the third party hosting is a no-no here.

Great work on the pen!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Sep 5, 2017)

Very nice!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KnotBoard (Sep 5, 2017)

DKMD said:


> That's a crazy cool pen!
> 
> The photos are great also! Did you upload them directly to the site or use a third party photo host? Hopefully you loaded them directly... the third party hosting is a no-no here.
> 
> Great work on the pen!



Thank you for letting me know. I changed the photos. They're a bit large though. I'll have to figure it out.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 5, 2017)

Outstanding! And very unique, I doubt if too many
folks would be ambitious enough to try and copy your style......

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 5, 2017)

Incredible! You must have unlimited patience! Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## KnotBoard (Sep 5, 2017)

I appreciate all the kind words. The design is actually not that complicated. I actually have a slide show of the process here:

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Sep 5, 2017)

That is simply outstanding!!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 5, 2017)

KnotBoard said:


> Thank you for letting me know. I changed the photos. They're a bit large though. I'll have to figure it out.


That's ok, we like large pics. lots of here.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike Hill (Sep 6, 2017)

woodtickgreg said:


> That's ok, we like large pics. lots of here.


I resemble that remark! I'd have to have +15 power reading glasses to do that work! Amazing!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 6, 2017)

Mike Hill said:


> I resemble that remark! I'd have to have +15 power reading glasses to do that work! Amazing!


Me too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TimR (Sep 6, 2017)

Dang, I thought I had it sewed up with a 100 piece segmented pen. 
Most excellent work, the instruction is definitely one to tuck away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 6, 2017)

TimR said:


> Dang, I thought I had it sewed up with a 100 piece segmented pen.
> Most excellent work, the instruction is definitely one to tuck away.



I never saw that one, very nice Tim! Tony


----------



## BrianW (Sep 7, 2017)

ironman123 said:


> Bet a lot of work and patience went into that.



What _he_ said. 

Nice work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pinky (Sep 7, 2017)

Beautiful pen... Not sure what is more impressive, the pen or the fact that you are doing that quality of work at age 16!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## bamafatboy (Sep 7, 2017)

Very nice pen and craftsmanship.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KnotBoard (Sep 9, 2017)

TimR said:


> Dang, I thought I had it sewed up with a 100 piece segmented pen.
> Most excellent work, the instruction is definitely one to tuck away.



Awesome pen! I like that design a lot. The number of pieces really doesn't matter. I did one with 390 pieces that didn't look as nice as this one.


----------



## Tony (Sep 9, 2017)

KnotBoard said:


> Awesome pen! I like that design a lot. The number of pieces really doesn't matter. I did one with 390 pieces that didn't look as nice as this one.



Showoff!!! 

Seriously though, do you have a picture of that one? Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------

